# Selecting a bike for a big guy



## jpr99 (Mar 31, 2009)

Good Day all,

Looking at purchasing a mountain bike in the next few months. Currently I'm 6'0 @ 340. My budget is about 400-600. Can anyone recommend something that would work for me at this height and weight. Weight has been going down and I've been the go from my doctors for gastric. So the weight "should" continue to go down. 

The type of biking I plan on doing is pretty much flat trail rides here in NY.

Any advice on a bike would be great.

John


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Something steel and rigid. Get a hardtail bike and swap the fork out for something rigid, at your pricepoint you wont be able to get a fork to support your weight. 

Good call looking for a mountain bike since they'll be built a little stronger. A lot of folks will say that you need $400-500 wheels as a big guy, but if you're riding on the road then you shouldnt be so hard on hubs. You might want to budget for a strong seatpost as well since the clamps might slip or the post might bend at your weight. 

You're already on the right track coming here to look for advice:thumbsup:


----------



## jpr99 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the information. Any suggestions on what a decent bike manufacture to go with. Last year when I was researching I found a Trek that might meet my needs. Going to make some calls to the local shops in town and see what they say.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

I would suggest a Felt Q520, about $600. Comes with some double wall WTB rims that look fairly tough. And I think they make a stout frame. 

I have also heard good things about the Kona Fire Mountain, but they are a bit over $700 I think, but better fork and components compared to the Felt.


----------



## jpr99 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the info Ross. I have a LBR for Felt line. I'll have to drive by and take a look.


----------



## BUSTELO (Feb 3, 2012)

a bike that would hold up under a manly guy like you is going to cost more than $600.00, in my opinion. Entry level bikes that are not poop start at $1200.00, steer clear of any bike with a Suntour fork:thumbsup: the link I am providing is for a very stout frame that you could have built up with all mountain heavy duty components.Dude..you need a very strong frame, and later on when you lose weight you still have a bike that would be the envy of many riders. Sure its more than what you want to spend however it is an investment in your health that is what I tell my wife when I go out an buy a 3k bike Santa Cruz Bicycles


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

You say it will be mainly flat trails, so you could consider a simple steel single speed mountain bike, like this:
Mountain Bikes - 29er SingleSpeed - Dawes Deadeye

You'll get a bit more workout up the hills (may have to walk some, that's o.k.), but the price is right, steel frame and fork, Avid BB5 brakes should slow you down adequately, and simplicity is a nice thing.


----------



## jtorlando25 (Mar 1, 2011)

I started mountain biking on singletrack trails at a little over 300 lbs on a ~$1100 Gary Fisher Cobia...All components except for the rear derailleur had to be upgraded after I thrashed the bike through its first season. I bent chain rings, blew up rear hubs (on my 3rd wheelset), bent a handlebar and a seat post, broke rails on a saddle, and busted chains like a boss. -60 lbs and a lot of upgrades later, my bike stays together.

Moral of the story: If you plan on doing any real mountain biking, the bike in your price range wont cut it. But if you're staying on the flats, a steel rigid frame would be the way to go. I don't reccomend a single speed if you're staying on flat trails, you need some gears so you can shift up and pedal harder and get a workout.


----------



## jpr99 (Mar 31, 2009)

So a little update. I've dropped down to about 325ish. Kind of up and down the last week. So I visited my LBS yesterday and looking at the Trek Marlin. This weekend going back to demo it and see how it feels. 

Just wondering if there are any components that I should look at upgrading. LBS mentioned the cranks possible. Any other recommendations.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

For bike path use, that looks like a solid buy.

The fork, wheels, and pedals jump out as big weakpoints. If you're not doing any trail riding, drop the stock Suntour fork and throw a rigid Karate Monkey or Kona P2 fork on the front, both are very affordable and easily purchased. Hell, rigid is very fun on trails but there's no use for suspension plus big 29er tires if you're riding smooth rail trails or pavement. 

Plastic pedals wont hold up to your weight - VP Components makes several wider pedals (The VP Vice super wide if you've got big feet), otherwise HT AN-01 pedals can be found easily on Ebay and hold up really well for big guys with big feet. 

Wheels will probably hold up well to bike path and road use. Same with the crank, the Altus stuff is low-end but works well, it'll be flexy but shouldnt break under your weight.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, pedals first. Plastic ones will break. More than a few times I've seen busted pedals laying on the ground out on trails. I've broken a pedal once myself.

Fork, you should be able to lockout the stock fork or at least crank it down so it has minimum movement. On bike paths, it should be suitable to get you going at least. Rigid isn't a bad idea, especially just on paths. If you start hitting trails, you may consider a better suspension fork. At our size, an air fork will be what you want. They can be found used or as take-offs easily for anywhere from $200-400.

Same with wheels, they'll get you by. Once you start hitting trails, if you do, then you will definitely want to look at upgrading to a better wheel/hub.

Seat, make sure the seat fits. Get your sit bones sized and compare to the stock seat. If it's not a good size match, see if the store will switch seats out for you. If not, consider buying a new seat. If the bike hurts to ride, you won't ride it. Get some padded shorts too. They are a life saver.

Fit. Make sure you get the bike to fit. The shop may help for free...see if they'll assist with the purchase of the bike. Not just having you stand over the bike and make sure the frame is your size. I mean an actual fitting. They probably won't do a full fitting for free, but at least have them look at you on the bike and see if they can offer suggestions. A poor fitted bike can be uncomfortable and can lead to injury. If you have to pay to get a proper fitting, it's worth it. Usually costs about $100. 

Other than that, keep up with maintenance and tune-ups...if you can do that yourself, great, if not, see if the shop will do them for free, at least a few times as the bike breaks-in, better yet, free for a year. Some shops even do it for life. In the mean time, get a book or two and learn to do as much work as you can yourself. Lots of internet resources too, youtube and the Park Tool site are great. It's actually kinda fun (usually) wrenching on your bike plus you save money and get the satisfaction of knowing you did the job right.

And of course most importantly, ride the piss out of the bike once you get it.

And post pics of that bad boy if you get it!!!


----------



## jpr99 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks guys. Going in this weekend to demo the bike. I want to make sure the bike fits well for me and for sure make sure it's comfortable. I have a few friends that wrench there own bikes so I'll be bothering them for assistance. 
As for the riding I'm doing it's mainly crushed paved and pretty much flat. The bike I'm currently riding has slicks on it and it seems to do the job. If I "ever" get into trails then off course I'll make the change. Last thing is the seat which I will have to change for sure. That little seat will not work for me

Thanks again and I'll post pics when I pull the trigger.


----------



## HAMP (Apr 3, 2012)

As you may know, I’m very new to this mountain bike hobby thing. I did get the TREK Marlin and I love it so far. Again, I’m new and I don’t know a difference yet. 

I was just over 300lbs when I bought the bike, and so far I lost a little bit of weight.

Making changes to the bike is pretty much depending on the rider and how they use the bike. When I bought the Marlin, the first thing I plan to switch out was the seat, and yes I did order one, but haven’t changed it yet. I’m actually use to the seat and with a padding in the shorts makes it even better.

I did buy some new pedals, they are a combo of lock-ins and without. If I had to describe them, they are some eggbeaters with a hard plastic around them. The eggbeater/lock-in part is metal, it’s just the none lock-in part is plastic, and they are great to me.

It would seem, I do need a new and better fork for my bike.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

I've heard that Trek Marlin held up well on light trails for big boys. It looks like HAMP just confirmed that.


----------



## jpr99 (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah I see that. Looks like that will be what I'll be getting.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

On seats:
Just starting out, or after time away from riding, seats are uncomfortable. That's a fact of life. You are not conditioned to the pressure in the sit bone area. Better take it easy in the beginning and keep the rides short enough, so that things don't get too uncomfortable. I believe it is possible to do actual damage to yourself if you do things even when they hurt a lot.


----------



## johnslaught (Jun 28, 2012)

*Me too!*

hey I am new to this site but i have the same problem as the OP but I am 6'7 and weigh 285 and have never owned a full suspension bike before. I currently ride a hard tail (Giant talon 29er xl) i have been looking at a cannondale claymore 1 or a specialized enduro evo or maybe a specialized camber cause it comes in a xxl but have no idea cause never rode a any of these.

my price range is around 5k and i was thinking about building my own because i got a good thing going with my local bike shop.

:madman:


----------



## Tiilldain (Jul 13, 2012)

Sorry to bring up a old thread but im new around here and wanted to get your thoughts on the Mamba i am checking out down to 320 and 6'4 have been running 3 times a week and the weight is starting to fall off but i want to add biking into the mix mostly trail and single track will be looking for some road time also. thoughts on the mamba, i choose it over most of the other 29ers i looked at after reading the forums and reviews on the suntour forks and they are a throw away especially for a bigger guy like my self. thank you in advance, i could not have made my choice with out the MTBR site


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

I think the Mamba is a solid choice for a beginner. I'm about 250 and my bike (a BikesDirect Gravity 29point3) has that same fork, and I have been pleased with it.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

Another vote for rigid steel bike. For under $1000 range, they'll be a lot stronger than aluminum with fork. 

Look for 2011 and 2010 models, as $800-$1000 models will be around $600-$700.


----------

